# bucks co PA - Fisher XBlade



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent condition, 8.5 Fisher Xblade. complete with mounts, wiring and controller. mounts fit 11'-16' F250-550. Electric motor was replaced mid last winter with an OEM fisher motor. 3 plug set up, plow was always steam cleaned after each event. comes as pictured with OE fisher deflector and curb guards. Hoses, lift arm and lift chain are 2 seasons old.
Asking $3800/OBO


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

new price $3600/bo


----------

